# VRI*ety Plus ????



## tim (May 6, 2010)

I received a call from VRI trying to talk me into buying a lifetime membership in the VRI*ety Plus program.  Does anybody know anything about this Plus program?  

The cost was $1498 for a lifetime membership and I would receive various freebies to essentially offset the cost.  The rep really tried to sell me on the use of this program to get discounted hotels and resort (timeshare) rooms.  

As always, when the rep tells you things that sound too good to be true, they normally aren't true.  Anybody have any experience with this program?  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## Laurie (May 6, 2010)

What he meant was, it would take you a lifetime to chase discounts to offset the cost - if that's how you really want to spend your remaining time on earth ...

I got the same call some months ago, and pried the guy for actual information, about which he was less than forthcoming - but what I did finally get led me to the assessment that no, not worth it, not by a long shot.


----------



## Texasbelle (Jun 1, 2010)

Received my call yesterday.  It sounds a lot like a travel club.  I am not paying anything extra to VRI or RCI for enhanced programs.  We own several timeshares with various styles, for example: fixed weeks, floating weeks, and points through the timeshare [not RCI].  If one had only one timeshare, one might need extra vacations.  I still wouldn't pay $14++.


----------



## Ddee555 (Jun 2, 2010)

*VRI*ety Plus website*

I inquired on VRI*ety Plus a few weeks ago and for 24 hours, they gave me temporary access to their VRI*ety Plus website.  And the website was mediocre at best.

Many of the transactions, like trading your timeshare for a cruise or a tour, you have to do by phone and not online, which I was disappointed on (I like to compare).  And the rates they charged for such trips were too expensive--II is the better choice for cruises, in comparison to RCI or VRI*ety Plus.  Also, they did have last minute deals for great prices, but they weren't really to places that I would likely go.

In my humble opinion, it was definitely not worth the price they were charging for lifetime membership.


----------

